# need help and plow parts to add power angle



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

please help me out, i have a yj with a myers e47 plow, it has the manual angle, and want to add a power angle, how would i go by doing this, do i just need to add a block on the pump and fab mounts for the rams? also wheres a good place to get these parts (block and rams) at a good price? thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If your pump currently dosen't have PA then it's classified as an E46, not an E47. The E47's were the power angle version with the PA block on the side. The E46 is basically the same pump unit, just with a block off plate where the PA block would attach. 


Yes you'd need the complete power angle block assembly with the B and C valves and coils, the angle rams and related hoses and quick couplers...and of course an updated control of some type (toggles, Slikstik or touch pad). Ram mounts can be fabbed out of 2.5 X 2.5 1/4 wall square tubing or you can purchase OEM brackets from Meyer...or aftermarket ones from Mill supply. As well as any of the other components.

May want to look around for a used PA block, as new there rather expensive. :crying:


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks, my pump says e47 but theres no block, just a cap, any idea where i can get thoes parts, rite now theres just a toggle switch so id prob. just add another for the power angle, thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jeepwannab;587901 said:


> thanks, my pump says e47


See many of them that way...its easy to either remove the PA block and slap the block off plate on an E47, or add an E47 decal somewhere along the line.



jeepwannab;587901 said:


> any idea where i can get thoes parts, rite now theres just a toggle switch so id prob. just add another for the power angle, thanks


New can be had from any of the online plow parts retailers (CPW, Mill Supply, Angelos etc) or from any local Meyer dealer. If you want used try fleabay.


----------

